# How does Internal Filter basket work?



## jsbrooks (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello. Could anyone tell me how the internal filter basket with cloth works inside a bottling tank. I am referring to the one Maxant offers. I want to be able to extract honey straight into a five gallon bucket. Then, take five gallon bucket and pour into my bottling tank. Would the internal filter basket filter all the impediments out in order to be bottled? Or, would a tank top strainer work better? I am really trying to avoid the bottleneck of extracting honey straight into filters on top of my five gallon bucket. It really slows the process down, especially with an 18 frame extractor.

Appreciate any feedback.


----------

